# 1967 Violet Ramshorn



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 19, 2017)

Took first place in Original Stingray class at Kratefest.
Great show as always, The Blue Moon Boys did another great job this year.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2017)

I love the violets, Richie told me you won and well deserved!! Somehow, his 72 Lemon Peeler Disc was overlooked though. Hope to tag along with you guys next year.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 20, 2017)

I can't believe that Rich's Lemon did not win in Best Krate.
He deserved to come home with a trophy.


----------

